# Beretta 7.65cal 1944



## tobor (Jul 15, 2007)

A buddy of mine just got this gun but dont know much about it.
It has some printing on it (BREVETTATO) and (GARDONE- VT 1944)
Anybody know anything about this weapon?

thnx


----------



## Beretta ™ (Jul 27, 2008)

*is this it?*

well sure i may be able to help is this it?










cause i can tell you a bit about it


----------

